
In-Depth Review and Comparison of the Raspberry Pi High Quality Camera - alexellisuk
https://medium.com/@alexellisuk/in-depth-review-and-comparison-of-the-raspberry-pi-high-quality-camera-806490c4aeb7
======
Havoc
Surely one can stream the video to a nearby phone? Raspberries can create a
hotspot so should be doable somehow

